# TUF: Challenges or no?



## Andrew Green (Apr 21, 2006)

So what's everyones take on the Ultimate Fighter dropping the challenges, good move?  bad move?


----------



## Marginal (Apr 21, 2006)

I'd say good move just 'cause I don't care if one team is better at fondling beach balls in a sarlac pit etc. Just felt like an obligitory thing that all reality shows did, to they felt it necessarary to do it as well.


----------



## Marvin (Apr 21, 2006)

Good riddance!!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 23, 2006)

Marvin said:
			
		

> Good riddance!!!!




They were silly and also put the fighters at risk of injury out of their control. 

The new way gives the team that wins the control to choose the next fight, which I like.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 23, 2006)

Ok, my turn.

At first it was "Woohoo! no more challenges!"  But then after watching 2 episodes of "Tito and Ken hate each other" and a soap opera about a basketball I was a little less sure.  I want to see them training, not sitting around arguing about wether Tito or Ken has the dumbest methods.  Let's see those methods.

It seems they've been spending more time showing the fighters sitting, and even walking from the van too the gym hen they have spent showing them actually training, which on a fight show doesn't make sense.

At least the challenges where physical...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 23, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Ok, my turn.



Every one should take their turn. 



			
				Andrew Green said:
			
		

> At first it was "Woohoo! no more challenges!"



That was my thought. 



			
				Andrew Green said:
			
		

> But then after watching 2 episodes of "Tito and Ken hate each other" and a soap opera about a basketball I was a little less sure.



This is the TV people thinking we want to watch the circuses, when we would be the ones in the stands on the off days wtching the gladiators train.



			
				Andrew Green said:
			
		

> I want to see them training,



Yes I agree! 



			
				Andrew Green said:
			
		

> . . . not sitting around arguing about wether Tito or Ken has the dumbest methods.  Let's see those methods.



It almost makes me wonder if the editors are fans of Real Life, and do not understand their market.

Then again I could be wrong as their could be more people out their eating up the drama, for it makes this people who can beat people up just as petty and horrible as their lives could be. 



			
				Andrew Green said:
			
		

> It seems they've been spending more time showing the fighters sitting, and even walking from the van too the gym hen they have spent showing them actually training, which on a fight show doesn't make sense.
> 
> At least the challenges where physical...




I agree it does not make sense at all. I can only hope that someone reads this threads and possible the others on the net and listens to their audiance.


----------



## James Patrick (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm glad the challanges were dropped, but I would like to see more training methods of the different coaches and less drama.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 15, 2006)

You know I thought they were stupid.  It just seemed so Survivor esque, lame and uninventive.


----------

